# Retro in Japan



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am visiting Japan and returning to a lot of old stomping grounds - I lived here in the mid-90s. There is a lot of cool stuff to be seen, though some of the prices are outlandish.

Today there was a mint Ritchey P-23 leaning against a pole near a convenience store. It was there yesterday so I imagine it belongs to someone. Only in Japan can it be left day after day with no lock.

Yesterday there was a tricked out Rocky Mountain Stratus with an older Deore XT group that I wasnt familiar with. It was all black but had the thin styling of m900 XTR. I also saw a mint Ibis Szazbo with m900 xtr parts.

The shops have some good stuff but as I mentioned the prices seem high. There was a NOS 91 Klein rascal frame and fork for 1400, an Ibis Ti frame for 4000, and a Ibis Mojo for 2500. Another shop had Paul brake levers for 90 which seemed somewhat reasonable. Sycros 1st gen bar ends for 55, Cook Bros QRs for 140 and a Cook Bros seatpost for 150. I had not seen the seatpost before and really dug it, though perhaps not for 140. The Ti stuff was priced the most aggressively. There was an 8 speed SRP cassette for 300 that I cant imagine will ever sell.

When I lived here I always saw a Kirk Magnesium with XCD parked in the same spot. It is sadly not there now. A sick ride.

And yes, the sushi is very good.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

C  l, but you should have taken a camera with you


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm with you. I took the camera out today but won't be able to upload pictures till I return to NYC. I got pics of the Ritchey and some work bikes. From now on the camera is with me in case I see something cool.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Great - Nice to some beater Ritcheys and Szazbos from the other end of the world


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I am visiting Japan and returning to a lot of old stomping grounds - I lived here in the mid-90s. There is a lot of cool stuff to be seen, though some of the prices are outlandish.
> 
> The Japanese are freaks for the old stuff, you want outlandish? I buddy of mine sold a pair of NOS Maxi Carr hubs, for close to $10,000, the only reason it didn't go higher was, the auction ended=:0 Yowza!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Salsa Cycles Japan Trip*

Salsa Cycles (The current version, not the R. Schaeffer version) took a business trip to Japan which they documented on their blog. They mentioned that several of the shops that they visited there had huge, high quality vintage collections that would make any retro nut weak in the knees.

Someone needs to do a photo expose' on this matter!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Did you try to haggle? When in a new town I almost always go to shops looking for vintage parts. Some places try to get the original msrp, but most places will lower the price within reason if you ask.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I tried haggling during my last visit to the shop but to no avail. It might be due to the relative weakness of my Japanese. However, friends here tell me of similar difficulties regarding other old stock items. 

If I go back I will take some pictures. There was some stuff, but not a paradise of goodies. I keep hoping to find the motherload.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I know I sent my restored WTB Phoenix SE to Japan. 
I was sad to see it go as I knew I'd never see or hear of it again.

Frames that go to Europe are never really too far away. Our European brothers and sisters have some pretty active forums, not to mention many post here and 'bridge the gap'....but I can't say I've seen, or know of any Japanese forum members who post here.


Does anyone know of any Japanese Vintage MTB forums? I'd bet they've got some pretty choice restos.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone know of any Japanese Vintage MTB forums? I'd bet they've got some pretty choice restos.[/QUOTE]

Check this out, it's not exactly what you asked for, but it will surely make you smile!

www.cyclestournesol.com, check out the salon section, "nice bikes, Japanese". The look at the others, pretty enough to make a crusty guy cry=


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here are some pictures from yahoo auctions japan. Note the san marco rolls in brown. I have seen a ton of these on retro rides. I missed grabbing a picture of a wicked klein tricked out including a tioga disk. If only I had grabbed in Mr. Rumpf wouldve been pleased.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmm... quirky bike. I guess also a very bad bike with that setup.









Miyata with Unified Rear Triangle suspension


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Japanese Miyata RidgeRunner beater bike before:










same bike after:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Attitude









TrenchGoat


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome trench goat auction. I guest I have 25 minutes to decide if it is the right frame for me. It is in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

On the Goat (by SYSTRAN):

It is set of the frame + fork + stem of TrenchGoat of 89 years. Just 100 unit in the worlds! The same two units of color do not exist! As for color [samonsupuratsuta]. TrenchGoat was produced in just 88 years and 89 years. Details http://www.firstflightbikes.com/mtn__goat_specs.htm viewing. As for frame size as for the length of 44cm (c - c) and the top tube it is approximately 55cm (c-c). As understood with the 3rd photograph, there is dent and the rust in the top tube. Headphone and bottom bracket attaching. This commodity is the 奨 [me] as [korekutazuaitemu], or a one for display. Concerning the used item, we ask with the no claim no return.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Does that Klein say "a$$hole" on the toptube?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

*Bike's got some sort of attitude.*



Reposado Man said:


> Does that Klein say "a$$hole" on the toptube?


It's an Attitude where it looks like they made the font a little more Japanese looking. I'll never look at one the same way. That's hilarious.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

It's an attempt at a 3d-ish drop shadow.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Reposado Man said:


> Does that Klein say "a$$hole" on the toptube?


oh yeah.. the rare klein *******. made after the attitude w/ modified tubing and geometry to give a ride that will rip, destroy and close mtb trails to the general public.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good stuff NG!

That Goat would be a fantastic score! My guess is that the asking price is though the roof on that little guy! But, if it's within reason...and it's currently local for you...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

At current exchange rates the goat is around $300. Not bad for frame fork and headset. The auto translation makes the condition sound worse than it is too. Definitely a sweet pick up. I didn't go for it because I am getting too many bikes in my small new york apartment. I am saving my guns for my need to have bikes.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nice Trench'r*

They only made 100 b/c Jeff Lindsey wasn't happy with them. It was his attempt to have a budget frame made overseas and he felt it was a headache and not his style...per our conversation in '88 at his booth in Mammoth. He is a right-on dude.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

colker1 said:


> oh yeah.. the rare klein *******. made after the attitude w/ modified tubing and geometry to give a ride that will rip, destroy and close mtb trails to the general public.


 What are you talking about?

Did a guy on a klein attitude bunny hop you while you were eating your bowl of wheaties??

Please explain....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jasonwa2 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Did a guy on a klein attitude bunny hop you while you were eating your bowl of wheaties??
> 
> Please explain....


it was a joke. probably a bad one.. nevermind..


----------

